# Fair price for a Delta 22-580?



## guitarchitect (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to pull the trigger on a thickness planer and I'm having a heck of a time. I found a guy selling a Delta 22-580 for $400CAD with a set of 3 replacement blades and a mobile shelf/base for it. I think a better price would be $300CAD for everything considering it's discontinued and may be hard to find blades for as time goes on - right before the unit was discontinued they were going for $400 new. Is $300 a fair price for that package, or too low? I'm also considering offering $250CAD for the planer+blades, because the base is something I will probably have to rebuild anyway so that I can roll the unit under an outfeed table when not in use. I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts.

To complicate things, I have also found a seller of a Ridgid planer that is 1.5 years old for $200. It includes an extra set of blades. Would that be an even better deal? Ridgid has a great LSA but it's not something I'll have access to when purchasing used, so part of me wants to stay away from used Ridgid stuff.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wouldn't pay 400 for the Delta. I'd offer 250 and if he doesn't take it, walk. You can't buy something and expect to sell it for what you paid.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the general rule of thumb on here seems to be about half of the new price. Considering that I think $225 would be more than fair.


----------



## guitarchitect (Oct 28, 2011)

ah, well, to be fair when he bought it new he paid almost $700 for it and the blades were $150. I found out from someone else that the prices were dropped when it was discontinued (which is what always happens, I think). Maybe I'll offer $250 firm for just the planer and 3 sets of blades, and forget about the base.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

The Delta seems overpriced to me. That Ridgid could be something to look at if it is the TP-1300. Nice planer but can't find them anymore. The Dewalt DW734 and DW735 are good too.


----------



## guitarchitect (Oct 28, 2011)

where would it cross the line into not-overpriced, if it's just the planer and blades? Remember that these prices are canadian dollars, too 

I was looking at the dewalts, but I think maybe they're too much for me and hard to find at my price limit of $200-$250, even used. I assume the Ridgid is a R4331 - it's just over a year old and looks very similar


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't recall exactly what I sold mine for, but I think it was in the $200-$250 US range.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a 22-580 and have been saving up my pennies to make it run again.

When it was given to me the fellow that owned it had replaced the belt - twice and found the driven belt pulley was broken.

I took it home, replaced the belt and ordered a pulley ($23 and $22 respectively) again, only to find the









was trashed beyond redemption.

Replacement cost for the gear box is $193, a bit beyond what I can afford right now.

I've been considering making a drum/thickness sander out of it and selling the spare parts on eBay.


----------

